# rugissent//le navire aride (FR)



## jedna

Hallo,

Ik heb een tweetal vragen mbt het laatste vers van dit gedicht: Ungaretti : Roman cinéma

_et mille et mille sphères_
*rugissent*
_soudainement
et* le navire aride*
comme une colombe s’apprivoise
aux jasmins
de ses jardins
qu’un scaphandrier
par ta bouche avide
m’a ramenés_

1. hoe kan ik 'rugissent' het beste vertalen? Brullen? Loeien? Gieren? Huilen? Anders misschien...?
2. zou ik 'le navire aride'  kunnen vertalen als 'woestijnschip'? een van de synoniemen voor 'aride' is nl. ook 'désertique' - of is dit te ver gezocht, en moet het eerder 'steriel' zijn, of 'onvruchtbaar'. 'dor', 'schraal'?

Situatie: Ungaretti herdenkt met dit gedicht zijn vriend Mohammed Sceab, die zelfmoord pleegde.
Hij heeft hem ook al eens herdacht in dit gedicht: In memoriam, un poème de Giuseppe Ungaretti - Arcobaleni
dat iets meer informatie geeft.
Sceab was een goede Arabische vriend van Ungaretti (die, net als Sceab, in Egypte werd geboren en tot aan zijn adolescentie daar heeft geleefd)
Sceab heeft hem kennis laten maken met het werk van diverse dichters, w.o. Apollinaire.

Overigens heb ik de oplossing voor mijn vorige vraag mbt de titel van het gedicht 'roman cinéma' gevonden: Beeldroman, volgens vDale Nl/Fr: roman ciné, en aangezien ciné ook als afkorting voor cinéma wordt vermeld, denk ik dat ik met 'beeldroman' wel goed zit.

Bij voorbaat dank, en vriendelijke groet,
jedna


----------



## bibibiben

Sceab pleegde zelfmoord omdat hij niet kon aarden in Frankrijk en zich beroofd zag van zijn wortels, zo valt onder meer op te maken uit _Mirage and Camouflage: Hiding Behind Hermeticism in Giuseppe Ungaretti's L'Allegria_ (op Google Books, maar helaas incompleet). Ungaretti herkende deze gevoelens en sprak de vrees uit dat zijn poëzie er ook niet immuun voor zou zijn. Doelde Ungaretti op het droogvallen van zijn verbeelding omdat ook hij zich in Frankrijk van zijn wortels voelde afgesneden? Het zou kunnen dat _aride _dus de kant op gaat van _dor, droog, steriel, krachteloos_.

_Rugir_ zou kunnen staan voor het machteloze loeien of brullen. Het schip als gewond dier? Met een machinekamer waaruit nog geloei komt? Maar ja, waarom valt het woord _sphères_?

Het is verleidelijk te denken dat _navire_ verwijst naar _navire du désert_ – eerder in het gedicht wordt Sceab omschreven als een _roi du désert_ – maar het lijkt mij dat dat toch niet de bedoeling is. Ook in het Frans wordt _navire du désert_ alleen geassocieerd met de dromedaris als vervoersmiddel. Deze uitgesleten beeldspraak lijkt ook niet echt thuis te horen in Ungaretti's gedicht.


----------



## jedna

Goedemiddag bibibiben,

Ik ben met je eens dat een term als woestijnschip (kameel/dromedaris) niet bij Ungaretti's poëzie, en zeker niet in dit gedicht past. (Ik ken al zijn gedichten en ben het nergens tegengekomen). Mirage and Camouflage ken ik inderdaad. Ik heb nog even overwogen of 'navire aride' niet een knipoog naar Rimbaud's 'bateau ivre' zou kunnen zijn. Maar ik heb inmiddels een andere, voor dit moment bevredigende oplossing gevonden.
Waar ik mee worstelde was de _tegenstelling _van het (....) schip dat tam wordt. Dat schip moet dus eerst _niet_ tam zijn geweest.
De duizenden sferen die brullen, betekenen m.i. het (zoals jij het ook hebt aangevoeld: machteloze) gevoel in Ungaretti zelf, bij de dood van zijn vriend. M.a.w.: Ungaretti is dus eerst buiten zichzelf (woest) van verdriet/machteloosheid, maar dan realiseert hij zich de mooie dingen die Sceab hem heeft gegeven (Sceab kwam later dan Ungaretti in Parijs aan en riep de herinnering aan het mooie leven in Egypte -o.a. woestijn, jasmijnen etc- weer in hem wakker). De woorden dor, steriel etc. geven die tegenstelling (t.o.v. tam) niet weer, en kunnen ook niet op een 'writers block' duiden daar Ungaretti in die tijd juist heel productief was. Dus heb ik gekozen voor 'woest' (inculte = een van de synoniemen voor aride). Ungaretti speelt in zijn Italiaanse gedichten wel vaker met het Italiaanse 'arido' in de betekenis van woest/woestijn/woestenij. Een van de synoniemen van 'avide' is 'passioné', en dat leek binnen mijn interpretatie van dit vers, (ipv van 'begerig' bijvoorbeeld) wel op zijn plaats. Tegelijkertijd vraag ik me af of de keuze voor 'avide' en 'aride' een bewuste is en niet alleen vanwege de 'rijm'...
Kortom, dit is zoals ik het momenteel heb vertaald:
_
en duizenden sferen
brullen
onverwachts
en het woeste schip 
wordt tam als een duif
bij de jasmijnen
van haar tuinen
die een duiker me door
jouw hartstochtelijke mond
heeft teruggebracht 
_
Mogelijk zie jij nog een andere interpretatie? In ieder geval alvast hartstikke bedankt, voor het meedenken en je reactie,
vriendelijke groet,
jedna
_
_


----------



## bibibiben

Je zou kunnen zeggen dat de ontketende verbeelding getemd is geraakt. Misschien daarom ook het beeld van de duif die steevast terugkomt in een (ongetwijfeld keurig onderhouden) tuin met jasmijn. Steevast, omdat _ses_ in _ses jardins_ niet anders kan dan verwijzen naar de duif die zo haar vaste plekjes heeft gevonden.

Jasmijn groeit bovendien in grote delen van de Arabische wereld in het wild, maar is in Europa vooral een gecultiveerde soort. Mijn interpretatie: de verbeelding volgt vaste paden.

Ik heb zelf het idee dat Ungaretti geen tegenstelling wilde scheppen, maar eerder een gevolg: de geest is drooggelegd en heeft zich, als ware het onvermijdelijk, laten temmen. Misschien kun je wel met _schip op het droge_ uit de voeten? Toegegeven, het is bijna onacceptabel expliciet, vergeleken bij het omfloerstere _navire aride_.

Ik vraag me ook nog af of _soudainement _met _onverwacht_ moet worden vertaald. Bij het lezen van het gedicht kreeg ik eerder het gevoel van 'een voorval dat stond te gebeuren'. Maar ook een voorval dat stond te gebeuren kan nog steeds _tout d'un coup _zijn: het ene moment was het er niet, het andere moment wel. Dus niet zozeer onverwacht, maar wel plots.

Verder zou ik niet snel een woord aan jouw vertaling willen veranderen, al was het maar omdat ik geen Ungaretti-kenner ben!


----------



## jedna

Eerlijk gezegd...toen ik daarstraks mijn #3 schreef kwam mbt 'woeste' de gedachte even in me op dat, mocht Ungaretti toch een tegenstelling t.o.v. het tamme hebben bedoeld, die eigenlijk al in het brullen uit de tweede regel zit, en 'woeste' een ongewenste verdubbeling daarvan zou zijn. En als iemand 'economisch' met zijn woorden omspringt dan is het Ungaretti wel.
Zal me dus nu op een goede vertaling van aride in de zin van 'droge' etc. gaan focussen. Die mooie klankovereenkomtst die in 'navire' en 'aride' zit, zal er in het Ned. dan wel niet van komen, ben ik bang.

Soudainement... onverwachts... Dat is een vrijheidje dat ik mij stiekum heb gegund vanwege de rijm met 'teruggebracht', maar niet nadat ik me ervan had vergewist dat onder het bijwoord 'plotseling' bij van Dale  schielijk, onverhoeds, onverwachts vermeld staan, en onder 'onverwachts' bij de Nl/Fr van Dale: à l'improviste, brusquement, inopinément, subitement en... tout à coup, wat o.a. ook bij de 'soudainement'-synoniemen van Littre vermeld staat (tout d'un coup).
Mbt aride en avide zit ik ook te denken aan droog versus dorstend. Het zal dus nog wel even duren voordat ik deze laatste resterende probleempjes uit de Franse bundel heb opgelost, en ik weer door kan met de Italiaanse....

Nogmaals hartelijk dank voor alle hulp en het 'sparren'
jedna


----------



## bibibiben

Ik begrijp het. En het ritme wil ook wat. Misschien kan _soudainement_ met _zomaar ineens/opeens _vertaald worden? Probleem is wel dat _soudainement _tijdlozer klinkt dan _zomaar ineens/opeens, _al klopt het ritmisch wel. Argh.


----------



## jedna

Hallo bibibiben!

Als ik soudainement met zomaar ineens/opeens vertaal dan ben ik mijn rijm (onverwachts - teruggebracht), en dus die toch wel aardige 'uitsmijter' kwijt
Misschien aardig om even te laten weten dat ik heb besloten om 'aride' toch maar met 'dorre' te vertalen, en het 'avide' even verderop met 'dorstende'. Vooral 'dorstende' geeft een mooie alliteratie (duiker, door en dorstende) en bovendien  klankovereenkomst met 'mond'. En ergens ook wel goed dat daar waar Ungaretti aride/avide schrijft, dit vertaald wordt met dorre/dorstende, vind je niet? Kom ik toch een beetje bij _zijn _overeenkomst in de buurt! Tot slot: met dorre en dorstende loopt het vers ook ritmisch beter dan in de versie uit #3.

Een fijne avond nog, dank, en vriendelijke groet,
jedna


----------



## bibibiben

Als we ritme voorop moeten zetten, kunnen we dit tevoorschijn toveren:_

en duizenden sferen
brullen
plots uit alle macht
en het schip op de klip
wordt als een duif zo mak
bij de jasmijnen
van haar tuinen
die een duiker me door
jouw begerige mond
heeft teruggebracht _

Maar dat klinkt dus misschien net te gladjes. Is dit wat Ungaretti zou hebben gewild? Ik had eerder de indruk dat het hier en daar nogal mag schuren.

Nou ja, ik weet het niet.


----------



## jedna

Ik vind dat _plots uit alle macht brullen_ een geniaal idee! Zo is er dan toch die rijm met 'teruggebracht' plus de 1/1 vertaling van soudainement. Ik heb het al veranderd! Dank!!! Het schip op de klip lijkt inderdaad iets te geprononceerd qua rijm. En bij de duif past denk ik het woord 'tam' weer beter dan 'mak'. Dorstend (vDale: dorsten naar: sterk verlangen naar/smachten naar), leek me ook beter dan begerig, vanuit de gedachte dat Sceab zo ontzettend verlangde naar iets wat hij niet meer kon vinden, dat hij vanuit dat onmogelijk te vervullen, wanhopig verlangen besloot zelfmoord te plegen. En in die zin lijkt 'begerig' me te zwak, meer iets van een vervelend soort 'hebberigheid' uit te drukken. Daarnaast vind ik 'dorstend' mooier in de combinatie met 'dor' (droog, schraal, onvruchtbaar) dat ook eerder gedachten aan de (dorre)_ woestijn_ oproept, waar _dorst_ levensbedreigend is - En ook dit (dorre) weer als mooie tegenstelling tot de (vruchtbare_) 'oase_' der tuinen met jasmijnen.
Het vers mag wat schuren... Zo had ik het nog niet bekeken, maar het klopt! Wil het bij de rest van het gedicht passen! En zo staat het er nu:

_en duizenden sferen
brullen 
plots uit alle macht
en het dorre schip
wordt tam als een duif
bij de jasmijnen
van haar tuinen
die een duiker me door
jouw dorstende mond
heeft teruggebracht_

Ik ben hier, en zeker met die enorme verbetering van de eerste drie zinnen, en qua ritme, ontzettend tevreden mee. Dank!!!!

Ach, en ik vergat: het aantal 'o'-klanken op deze manier mooi onopvallend ingebracht: plots/dorre/wordt/dorstende/mond, neem je als lezer volgens mij ook onbewust mee in je 'esthetisch genot', en als tegenhanger van de diverse 'ui'-woorden


----------



## bibibiben

Het klinkt inderdaad heel mooi nu!


----------

